# capillary refill - which bullet?



## sullivak (Sep 24, 2012)

Where does "capillary refill" get counted in the multisys exam in 97 guidelines.

I don't see a clear place for it in cardiovascular. Would you count in inspect skin? Or even under palpation of digits/nails? Physician usually lists under extremities.

Thanks, Kim


----------



## sullivak (Sep 24, 2012)

I found the answer to this.  A coworker and I figured it out.
It should be under Ext for edema/varicosities, in the cardiovascular portion of the cardiovascular exam type and the multi-system exam type.


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Sep 30, 2012)

capillary refill is definitely counted under 'inspection and palpation of digits and nail' exam

ABHISHEK RANE CPC


----------

